# RuffWear Life Jacket $20 with free ship



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

pretty good deal

Portage Float Coat Dog Life Jacket by Ruff Wear - Fern Green at BaxterBoo

coupon code: welcomeback

they have a bunch of other stuff on clearance too, but ruffwear tends to be pricy and is awesome quality, I have had this jacket for 2 years now and it still looks like new after extensive use.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank You! We were just talking last week about buying Yogi a RuffWear life jacket because he *LOVES* being in the water. We take him swimming about 3 times a week. What a great deal!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, that is an awesome price. Thank you so much. This is perfect, I've been looking at getting lifejackets for both Mollie and Windy the cat. Not so they can use them, but to store them with the human lifejackets on the boat in case of emergency. Off to measure the cat now.....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Cool! I love RuffWear...always wanted a life jacket, but I don't know how I feel about all that hair of his getting wet.

I have their sun shower rain coat, boots and some leashes :biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh doesn't need a lifejacket, but I'm trying to think of someone I know whose dog might need it. That is a GREAT deal.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it looks like they've made a mistake or something because they've upgraded the cost to $37  I hope some of you were able to get the deal.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yes, that is an awesome price. Thank you so much. This is perfect, I've been looking at getting lifejackets for both Mollie and Windy the cat. Not so they can use them, but to store them with the human lifejackets on the boat in case of emergency. Off to measure the cat now.....


I'm picturing this in my head...measuring a cat. Wondering how much she enjoyed THAT!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I don't know about needing the life jacket any time soon but I was able to find PINK fleece lined boots for the girl for this upcoming winter! Huzzah! I think I'm going to order those. And black ones for the boy.

And I will stop there because the second I buy them a sweater or hat, I know I've gone off the deep end.

Edit: Who are these people kidding...how the hell do you measure a damn hoodlum who doesn't want to be measured. Gah! "No, Sakari, leave your foot on the ground. No the tape measure is NOT going to kill you! Do you want pretty pink boots or not?"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of their stuff, most of it is aimed towards small dog owners who like to dress up their dogs, little booties, nail polish, they even have dog coat hangers.. lol

I asked them whats up with price change, awaiting answer, but since I've gone up, I've noticed that they jacked up the prices on several of their other clearance items.. -_-

it still ends up being $30 with discount which is cheaper then other sites I've seen.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They do have some good deals on non-skid indoor socks that I may pick up for Chelsy. She is using a pair of 30 year old ones that are actually a pair of human toddler socks and I only have one set so they are only on her back feet. I didn't even know they made them special in 4 packs just for dogs now. Thanks for the link!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn it all, I was going to order tonight and the price went up. See, this is the story of my life, always happens to me. 
I did take note of those non-skid inside socks though, I'm going to tell my friend about it - she has a old pug who's back legs slip everywhere on the tiles.
And, yes Serenity, it wasn't pleasant measuring the cat. I could only get rough measurements as I had to hold her and measure at the same time. Told her that if she wants to be a pain, well that that's just fine with me. If we start to go down, she can just drown, don't think I'm risking my own life holding her head above water.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sorry Molly  I'll post it again if I find something in that price range, they have cheaper life jackets, but they're not the best quality. I think fido float is ok.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, i am getting the non skid socks! We have mostly wood and tile and Snorkels slips, so what we do is throw all these ugly rag rugs and throw rugs on the floors wherever she walks. 

Since i am putting my house on the market, I was thinking we'd have to scurry around and grab up all those rugs - but these socks will be great.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The toddler socks that I use on Chelsy's back legs really work great and help her tremendously so I'm sure the special doggie ones will work even better on all four feet. I'm just trying to decide what size to get her. Lhasa's have surprisingly big feet for their size, even when you try and cut the fur off. There's still a lot of foot left behind. And of course they'll have to be pink!


----------

